# copper head pics



## bbeefy (Apr 10, 2009)

hey i love copperheads and would to see pics of copperheads in peoples collection 

cheers beefy


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Your one Si looks like he likes to be a bit of a handful alright. You've got a good camera there Si. They're such funny guys. My 3 can always be seen with their heads poking out over the plants watching me, I'll try get a pic of that if I can. 
Until then I have these older pics


----------



## bbeefy (Apr 10, 2009)

wow both are so amazing your lucky people having them in your collection :no1:


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

am i right in thinking that copperheads are one of the less deadly snakes on DWA?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they are not as deadly as some other species, people have died from bites. What mine lacks in toxicity it sure as hell makes up for in attitude!!


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

from a few years ago but still one of my favorite snakes


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

I love these snakes! They are all stunning guys,great pics :2thumb: They might not be classed as the most deadly but I wouldnt fancy a bite from 1 :lol2:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*yo*

my avatar has a pic of my little copperhead. im using a ps3 so not sure how to post pics.


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Stunning pics guys : victory:


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*coppers*

gorgeous snakes. i think any herp would say they have to be one of the finest colourations in snakes.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they are very pretty around here where i am... haven't found any yet this year... soon hopefully.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely snakes, and great pictures


----------



## hotmanrules (Sep 28, 2012)

i love copperheads iv got a adult female what need a bloke.......:lol2:
can any one help..................


----------

